# Where Can I Find The Classics Cheap?



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I'm looking for some classics for free... I never read any classics, so I thought it was time to read some of them once I get my Kindle...


The Arabian Nights 16 Books I believe?
Huckleberry Fin
Tom Sawyer
Robin Hood
Kind Arthur

And other classic titles....


I saw some of these on Amazon for free however they are in parts... Part 1, Part 2 and so on... Which leads me to believe they are not full books....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html

Everything you need to know should be in this thread. 
Let us know if you need something different.
deb


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks I'll check it out now...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Thanks I'll check it out now...


In particular check the guttenberg and mobileread links. Here is the list at mobilread for the mobi/prc format which works on the Kindle.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?forumid=128


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.bartleby.com/

http://www.anova.org/

http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/

Good stuff, and all free. 

CK


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CK, your first two sites are not on the list that I have in my previous link.  I'm going to tell Ann, since Betsy is on her way to Montana, so she can add them.  Thanks.
deb


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

drenee said:


> CK, your first two sites are not on the list that I have in my previous link. I'm going to tell Ann, since Betsy is on her way to Montana, so she can add them. Thanks.
> deb


Ack, I should have checked the link first. Mea culpa. 

Bartleby is a fabulous resource. Anyone who hasn't given it a look should!

CK


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gotta add feedbooks.com to the thread...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

yep, love feedbooks


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Well I found Arabain Knights- The Book Of A Thousand Knights and Night Series on Free Kindle Books.org


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you were able to find the books you wanted.  Gotta love the free ones.

deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> CK, your first two sites are not on the list that I have in my previous link. I'm going to tell Ann, since Betsy is on her way to Montana, so she can add them. Thanks.
> deb


Minnesota, Deb, Minnesota!!!! My mom is rolling over in her grave.  (And I'm not leaving til Saturday! AND I'll have internet access most places! You all can't get away from me!)



Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, sorry, sorry.  My only excuse is it was past my bedtime.  But that's not even a good excuse.  Dear mother of Betsy, please forgive me.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb--

Mom willl be haunting you playing Frankie Yankovic polka albums like she does me. 

Carolyn--

Thanks for the new Book Lovers' links, I've added them!

For Frankie Yankovic fans:

 not on Kindle yet 

(BTW, do not confuse Polka Party by Frankie Yankovic with Polka Party by Weird Al Yankovic)

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, my grandparents loved polka, and I am not opposed to a few good polka songs.  So if she intends it as punishment that's not going to work.  
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Well I found Arabain Knights- The Book Of A Thousand Knights and Night Series on Free Kindle Books.org


If you haven't found them yet, here are your Huck Finn and Tom Sawyer all in one volume.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14089

Mark Twain's stuff is over at gutenberg too.

http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/authors/t#a53

Edit:

Forgot to add, Amazon does have a lot of classics cheap and in many cases, free. I've got several of the MobileReference volumes. IMO bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/Works-Mark-Twain-Huckleberry-MobileReference/dp/B000UGC14M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1244815175&sr=1-1


----------

